
Show HN: Wrkflows – Knowledge base and in-app widget for self-service help - chelseaofficer
https://www.wrkflows.io/
======
timofficer
Wrkflows is also free to use. You can create unlimited articles and categories
and you get a Knowledge Base and the Help Center widget you can put in your
app. We also have a Pro Plan with some additional features like white
labeling, custom domain name and inviting team members.

------
timofficer
Hey HackerNews, I'm a co-founder at Wrkflows. Thanks for checking out our
project! We would love to hear any feedback you might have. We have a ton of
stuff in the works, like additional integrations and features, but we would
love to hear what you want in a product like this.

------
wwwinter
How is this different than other help desk software?

~~~
chelseaofficer
Thanks for the question! We're a small startup, so we can offer a more cost
effective and simple solution. One of our biggest offerings is our in-app
searchable widget, which provides more convenient, contextual help; users
never have to leave whatever page they're on in your app to access help.

~~~
wwwinter
Awesome looks great! will give it a try

